# Остеохондроз, протрузии, головные боли, спазм мышц, Киари + Киммерли



## Denis88 (15 Янв 2019)

Приветствую!
Уважаемые специалисты, нужна Ваша помощь.
30 лет, сидячая работа. Лет с 25 беспокоили боли в основном в пояснице. Сделал МРТ всех отделов для профилактики. Основная проблема оказалась в шее, хотя она меня не беспокоила вообще. Обратился в реабилитационный центр, пропил курс лекарств и начал заниматься лфк спины + добавил шею через 10 дней, после прошествии недели, начались прострелы в весочной области + добавил массаж пару сеансов , после него болели мышцы 2 дня, решил пока прекратить его, чтобы снизиться нагрузку. Боли стали всё сильнее, решил прекратить лфк и искать причину, затем появилась боль, особенно при лежании на спине с подушкой в области c4-c7.

Врач не понимал почему происходит ухудшение.
Я решил обратиться к нейрохирургу и проконсультироваться на счёт Киари, было решено провести сосудистую терапию. Боли прошли, но недели на 2-3. Затем всё вернулось, но слегка с меньшей болью.

По прошествии двух месяцев боли вернулись в полном объёме (головные + шея). Мышцы шеи устают очень быстро, достаточно посидеть за компьютером 30 минут и начинает болеть вся шея + трапеция.

Хотелось бы узнать совета по этапам лечения, учитывая мою физиологию организма и всех аномалий. (таблетки, сосудистая терапия, массаж, закачка мышц и т.д.). Нужен ли мне мануальщик? Если да, то посоветуйте, пожалуйста, хорошего в Харькове.
Загрузил все анализы, которые имею.

Мрт шеи в изображениях https://filecloud.me/i8ohzpre79t8.html

Очень прошу Вашей помощи !Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Янв 2019)

Выпячивание МПД в ШОП до 2 мм является нормой. Так что никаких протрузий нет.
Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками, который установит диагноз и проведёт необходимое лечение ( медикаментозное, МТ, ЛФК).


----------

